# Is a corridor an "exit enclosure"



## hbriburn (May 25, 2018)

I'm hearing from the state fire marshal that per per NFPA 101 2009  "*9.4.7 Openings to Exit Enclosures.  *Conveyors, elevators, dumbwaiters, and pneumatic conveyors serving various stories of a building shall not open to an exit enclosure" applies to our having an elevator open directly into a dorm corridor. 

It's a two level dorm and the occupants on first level are able to discharge from a door directly to exterior at either end of corridor. 

I don't remember seeing elevator separation in like this any other building. So is the corridor somehow an "exit enclosure" ? 

thanks!


----------



## cda (May 25, 2018)

Now you are talking that foreign language

“101”

There are a few people that speak it

I think the answer is no!!!

Exit enclosure, as you see is used for exiting only. A corridor can have rooms and other connected to it


----------



## RLGA (May 25, 2018)

I would say no. Here’s why: An “exit enclosure” can be rephrased as “an enclosure around an exit.” A corridor is not an exit, but an access to an exit, also referred to as an “exit access corridor” per NFPA 101 Section 7.1.3.1. Since the corridor is not an “exit,” then the walls and horizontal assemblies surrounding the corridor do not constitute an “exit enclosure.”


----------

